# Has anyone changed the fan out in their 921



## MrFooks (Nov 20, 2004)

My 921 has suddenly become so noisy. I can't stand it anymore, it's driving me nuts.
Has anyone changed the fan inside their 921, and if so which brand is super quiet?
I gotta do something here, can't concentrate on Survivor cause of all this noise.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Yea, there was a thread or two a few months ago about people doing it. In fact, they even listed the exact replacement fan they used and how much it costs.

The search feature is your friend. If you use it, I'm sure you will find the information you are looking for.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

7 months left on warranty, and counting...


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

The noise may not be the fan, but the hard drive itself!


----------



## doode968 (Apr 28, 2003)

Majority of the noise is coming from the fan immediately behind the kypad on the receiver. Replacing this with a fan such as the silencer fan reduces noise dramatically.


----------

